# Bringt Arbeitsspeicher mehr FPS



## modula (9. Februar 2010)

Schönen guten Morgen,

evtl ist die Frage dumm also bitte ich um nachsicht.

Wenn ich meinen Arbeitsspeicher von derzeit 2GB auf sagen wir mal 4GB aufrüste würde dann WOW besser laufen also geht die FPS hoch?

Ich nutze Win7 64bit
CPU Q6600 
XFX 8800GTS


oder sollte man lieber eine Grafikkarte aus dem 150€ Segment nehmen?


Vielen Dank im Vorraus

Modula


----------



## darkdoerky (9. Februar 2010)

HI,

mit 4 GB und Windows 7 64-Bit wirst du sicherlich einige Hintergrundienste beschleunigen, zudem wirst du eine konstantere FPS-Rate erhalten, jedoch eine Erhöhung der FPS wirst du nur durch eine deutlich bessere Grafikkarte erhalten oder durch schnellere Arbeitsspeichermodule, sofern dein Mainboard dies zulässt.


----------



## Vadarassar (9. Februar 2010)

in der Regel kann man sagen: Mehr Arbeitsspeicher bringt IMMER mehr. Nur sind die Schritte und deren Leistungsverbesserung ziemlich...unterschiedlich:

von 512MB auf 1GB: Leistungszuwachs zwischen 80 und 100%
von 1GB auf 2GB: Leistungszuwachs zwischen 70 und 90%
von 2GB auf 4GB: Leistungszuwachs zwischen 30 und 50%
von 4GB auf 8GB: Leistungszuwachs zwischen 20 und 30%
von 8GB auf 16GB: Leistungszuwachs zwischen 5 und 10%

wie man sieht: Der Performancevorteil sinkt immer weiter mit der Steigerung des RAMs. Beispiel 16GB: Die Leistungssteigung, die man da hat, liegt quasi schon im Rahmen des Meßfehlers (Meßfehler sollte man immer mit 5-10% berechnen. Außerdem sei gesagt: Wirklich als Anwender MERKEN tut man erst Leistungssteigerungen oberhalb von 20%. Darunter muss man schon gezielt nen Benchmark laufen lassen, um Veränderungen bemerken zu können)


----------



## Rethelion (9. Februar 2010)

Die Höhe des RAMs ändert nichts an den FPS; mit mehr RAM hast du nur weniger Ruckler, da sonst vieles von der langsameren Festplatten geladen wird.
(voraussetzung ist natürlich das der RAM knapp ist; wenn du keine 4GB auslasten kannst bringen dir 8GB nichts)


----------



## Caps-lock (9. Februar 2010)

Im Prinzip solltest du dir mal anschauen was dein Speicherverbrauch so sagt wenn du WoW laufen lässt.
Das verbraucht ja abhängig von Addons und Einstellungen extrem unterschiedlich viel Speicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn der Speicher knapp ist ein aufrüsten unter umständen sinnvoll, wenn nicht, dann nicht.

Im Zweifel dürfte aber bei deiner Graka eher der Flaschenhals liegen und von daher würde ich die aufrüsten.
Für 150€ gibts ja noch sowas wie ne Radeon 5770.
Wobei dann die Frage ist ob dein Prozi die wirklich sinnvoll beschäftigen kann. 


> evtl ist die Frage dumm also bitte ich um nachsicht.



Ich hab hier schon viel dümmeres gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also zu Erklärung:

bessere Grafikkarte: pauschal mehr FPS überall
mehr Speicher: weniger Nachladeruckler, also an bestimmten Stellen werden die FPS geglättet und du hast u.U. weniger FPS Einbrüche.
besserer Prozi: im Normalfall auch mehr FPS, kommt aber darauf an wie das Spiel programmiert ist. Und eigentlich ist der limitierende Faktor da meistens die Graka 

Ich bin bisher recht gut damit gefahren mir einen selbst zusammengestellten Komplettrechner zu kaufen und dann 1-2 Jahre später ne neue Graka.
Damit hält ein Rechner bei mir etwa 4-5 Jahre.


----------



## Falathrim (9. Februar 2010)

Also eine Leistungssteigerung von 20-30% durch 8GB RAM halte ich für ein Gerücht. 32Bit-Prozesse verbrauchen maximal 1,6GB RAM, von daher reichen 4GB garantiert aus. 8GB sind genau wie 6GB ein Werbespäßchen der Fertig-PC-Industrie. Natürlich gibt es Leute die 8GB oder gar 16GB verwenden und diese auch benötigen, aber das sind dann professionelle Anwender, die solche Datenmengen auch verarbeiten.

@TE:
Arbeitsspeicher von 2 auf 4GB aufrüsten kann auf jeden Fall eine Leistungssteigerung bei WoW bringen.
Ansonsten wäre interessant, was für eine 8800GTS du hast. Die 320MB-Version (G80) ist definitiv etwas langsam. Die 640MB-Version sollte eigentlich für mittlere bis hohe Details reichen und die 512MB-Version ist ein wenig stärker als eine 9800GT und sollte eigentlich mehr als locker für WoW reichen. Ansonsten die schon empfohlene HD5770 für ca 130€ einbauen.
Der Prozessor reicht sicherlich noch eine lange Weile. Da wäre ansonsten interessant, zu erfahren welches Stepping der hat (C0 o.ä.), da der sich auch supereinfach übertakten lässt, 3Ghz sind eigentlich immer drin, und dann reicht der Prozi auf jeden Fall noch eine Weile.
Ansonsten sind auch Festplatten manchmal der Flaschenhals... ;D


----------



## modula (9. Februar 2010)

Vielen Dank erstmal für die vielen Antworten...




Falathrim schrieb:


> Arbeitsspeicher von 2 auf 4GB aufrüsten kann auf jeden Fall eine Leistungssteigerung bei WoW bringen.


Was ist aber wichtiger bzw in welcher Reihenfolge rüstet man auf erst Arbeitsspeicher oder GraKa



Falathrim schrieb:


> Ansonsten wäre interessant, was für eine 8800GTS du hast. Die 320MB-Version (G80) ist definitiv etwas langsam.



Ja es ist "leider" die 320MB Version.


Gruß Modula


----------



## Caps-lock (9. Februar 2010)

> Was ist aber wichtiger bzw in welcher Reihenfolge rüstet man auf erst Arbeitsspeicher oder GraKa



Das hängt zu 100% von den Sachen ab mit denen du unzufrieden bist.
Wenn du 90% der Zeit flüssig zocken kannst und es dann ruckelt und dabei gleichzeitig die Festplatte rattert, wirst du wahrscheinlich zu wenig Ram haben (oder eine defragmentierte Festplatte).
Wenn du 90% der Zeit zu wenig FPS hast und es nur flüssig läuft wenn du gegen den Boden schaust, wird deine Graka zu langsam sein.


----------



## muehe (9. Februar 2010)

bei 1280er Auflösung sollte die Karte reichen


----------



## Erz1 (9. Februar 2010)

Grundsätzlich gilt: Der Ottonormalverbracher brauch nicht mehr als 4GB Arbeitsspeicher - der Rest ist nur dafür da, dass dort hohe Zahlen stehen --> "Unwissende" denken, es ist besser.
Nur mal so nebenbei.
Und nochmal ein abschließendes Wort: Die ATI 5770 ist wohl ne gute Wahl und mit vielleicht 4 GB RAM dürften dann keine FPS Einbrüche mehr kommen.
Allerdings vorsicht: Achte darauf, dass dein Netzteil das schafft, ich weiß nun nicht, wieviel die einzelnen anderen Komponenten bei dir an Strom fressen. 
Aber dafür sind ja auch dann wieder andere da XD


----------



## muehe (9. Februar 2010)

wenns mit der 8800GTS geht dann reichts auch für die 5770 

welcher RAM ist den momentan verbaut ? Hersteller , Anzahl Module , Takt(z.b. PC 6400 oder 800Mhz) , Timings(z.b. CL5) ?


----------

